

SPACEWAR Fanatic Life and Symbolic Death Among the Computer Bums - b-man
http://wheels.org/spacewar/stone/rolling_stone.html

======
noonespecial
_Since huge quantities of information can be computer-digitalized and
transmitted, music researchers could, for example, swap records over the Net
with "essentially perfect fidelity." So much for record stores (in present
form)._

Not at all a bad shot from 1972. Not too bad at all.

